# Old textured ceiling



## diy-diy (Oct 5, 2009)

Renovating apartment and would like to make ceiling look like new and different... At the same time kind of don't like texture, further more it's scratched in many places, clearly showing it's age and crumbles. I was advised to paint it over with oil based paint (using sponge) and this is the only option I have in mind. In this case texture be restored somehow, not sure how? Basically looking for suggestions on different ways to restore textured ceiling or get rid of texture... Also need an advise on cracks between wall and ceiling.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 5, 2009)

If the ceiling is in otherwise good shape, just fill the texture with wallboard compound. If the ceiling is not a "flat" paint (meaning you can detect a glossy appearance to it), you might want to prime with a good primer sealer first before applying the compound. Bonding agents are for helping new cement to stick to old cement and are ineffective on painted surfaces.

Sand off any high spots in the existing texture, and then spread the wallboard compound over the entire ceiling using wide (8" or wider) wallboard knife. It will probably take a few coats to get the ceiling smooth. You do not have to sand between coats, but you should knock off any high spots or lumps with the wallboard knife (dry) before applying a second or subsequent coat. Sand smooth after the final coat. If there are still imperfections you can spot-fill them, again sanding after the compound dries.


----------



## ChipsXJ (Oct 27, 2009)

Cork-Guy said:


> If the ceiling is in otherwise good shape, just fill the texture with wallboard compound.




Is this an easier method vs. removing the 'popcorn'?

Does this method cause any issues down the road vs. the removal method?

Thanks


----------



## handyguys (Oct 27, 2009)

I would fist try to remove it. if it hasn't been painted too much you can wet it with water from a garden sprayer and then scrape it right off. The oil base paint thing you describe wont even out the texture. They do sell spray cans of texture you could try to repair the missing texture. They are fine for small areas. For large areas, if you want to restore the texture, you can rent a texture spray gun and and buy the texture material. A light going over the whole ceiling would renew the look.

good luck


----------

